# Picked up a bargain!



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

There was an advert on the classifieds a few days ago for 2 08 corn snakes £10 each 1 amel and 1 snow. When i saw it was nottingham i enquired and it turned out that the chap had been breeding corns for 10 years and was having to sell his remaining snakes due to a new job which meant he had to travel alot. Theses 2 remaining hatchlings were his holdbacks from his final clutch this year. The snow has a perfect pattern running the whole length of the body and due to the tail shape and growth rate is suspected to be female! He even dropped it off for me! £10 for a little cracker of a snow that ate for me yesterday :no1: 
No pics yet as im letting 'her' settle in and digest her meal.



ok, untill i can find my card reader i only have the pics the seller sent me


----------



## matty73 (Dec 9, 2007)

£10, that's .... very very good


----------



## SamH0154 (Dec 22, 2008)

Omg Thats Class That Mateee,
Thumbs Up 
Look Forward To Pictures


----------

